# Rollers



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Anyone use rollers 14inch, 18 inch for residential repaints>?


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> Anyone use rollers 14inch, 18 inch for residential repaints>?


18" jumbo for me....it holds about a half gallon of paint. :thumbup:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

I stick to 9" covers. At 58 I have to think about my shoulder joints. Had one rotator cuff procedure - don't need another.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

I use 9". I'm not in a hurry.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

researchhound said:


> I stick to 9" covers. At 58 I have to think about my shoulder joints. Had one rotator cuff procedure - don't need another.





ProWallGuy said:


> I use 9". I'm not in a hurry.



Word:thumbsup:


----------



## kdpaint (Aug 14, 2010)

14s, 18s and johnny rollers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

I use 9's and 18's. Depends on what I am doing and stuff.


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

researchhound said:


> I stick to 9" covers. At 58 I have to think about my shoulder joints. Had one rotator cuff procedure - don't need another.


 
Me too and like Tim, I am in no hurry.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

chrisn said:


> Me too and like Tim, I am in no hurry.


JP is probably spinnin' if he's reading this - and he ain't even dead yet.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

I cover twice the area in the same motion it takes to move a 9 up and down a wall. Its not a hurry thing at all. Production is simply the result of the same energy.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

I use a 9'' or 18'' as appropriate for the job. But being that most of my work is occupied residential, with multiple color changes, I am usually using a 9''.


----------



## wills fresh coat (Nov 17, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> I cover twice the area in the same motion it takes to move a 9 up and down a wall. Its not a hurry thing at all. Production is simply the result of the same energy.


whats your brand of 18 jack?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

wills fresh coat said:


> whats your brand of 18 jack?


I keep it lightweight and do not roll with lambswool for anything. You'll be moving weight when you get into nappy thick covers but all our work is fine finish work. 

A 1/2" pro doo z on a wide boy with an FCI lightweight pole is very nice to roll with, even overhead.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> Anyone use rollers 14inch, 18 inch for residential repaints>?


I find most of our re-paint's are only 1 to 2 gallons a room and almost never see the same colour used in another room, so we are using (and tossing) many sleeves in the same day. The only constant is ceiling colour that I could justify a 14-18" in our target market.

I have all the gear for 18", not the applications that call for it....just like the 3 sprayers I own!

Save some money (don't listen to VP or JP) because... I never owned a sprayer or 18" roller before I got on Painttalk!

Titan.... Check
Big Ben...Check
Proshot...Check
Eractarack (2 sets)...Check (actually helped me use my sprayer more)
Case of Picaso's.....coming soon

next up...... yep you guessed it.....

FESTOOL! - just waiting to close off February and hope like mad there is a nice combo special!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

We're all just doing our part to help you lighten that wallet Jeff.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

I'm not a crybaby, so don't make excuses for not using an 18" & use it as much as possible as the weight difference isn't really physically noticeable. However if it's 1 color per room or small rooms I'll use a 9 and save the $10. 18s are great for major sqft. Useless for 12x12 rooms.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

It is a conspiracy created by the manufacturers.... VP and JP are not really painters, they are world class sales professionals trained by elite special forces....and they have now recruited RCP, Work, PandH, Heidi, and I am afraid...Straightlines too.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JNLP said:


> I'm not a crybaby, so don't make excuses for not using an 18" & use it as much as possible as the weight difference isn't really physically noticeable. However if it's 1 color per room or small rooms I'll use a 9 and save the $10. 18s are great for major sqft. Useless for 12x12 rooms.


I'd agree if you have 6 12x12 rooms 6 different colors then you may want to run a 9. I did that 2 weeks ago and I kick myself for it because it launched my schedule 4 hours behind into the next day. I have 6 18" rigs too but I fell for my own 'never compromise' scenario and I paid for it. A kitchen or small bath is not a place for an 18. A large master bedroom, closets, sectional bath is imo, or a 14". This is why I cut my own 11" covers too and fit them on to a 9 with an end cap plugging the open end. 

I really look at the situation and make the call when I get there but its rare to ever see me moving a 9. Those can be real production killers.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> It is a conspiracy created by the manufacturers.... VP and JP are not really painters, they are world class sales professionals trained by elite special forces....and they have now recruited RCP, Work, PandH, Heidi, and I am afraid...Straightlines too.


I am just like you Jeff, a commoner. PT did this to me too.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

ROOMINADAY said:


> It is a conspiracy created by the manufacturers.... VP and JP are not really painters, they are world class sales professionals trained by elite special forces....and they have now recruited RCP, Work, PandH, Heidi, and I am afraid...Straightlines too.


Crap, the cover is blown, must switch identities again!:whistling2:


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Deny everything.


----------



## JNLP (Dec 13, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> This is why I cut my own 11" covers too and fit them on to a 9 with an end cap plugging the open end.


How does that balance out when rolling? I can tell when my cage is bent an 1/8". Does adding 2" to a 9 make a difference?


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

no comment


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

JNLP said:


> How does that balance out when rolling? I can tell when my cage is bent an 1/8". Does adding 2" to a 9 make a difference?


works great with an 11, even a 14"


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

jack pauhl said:


> I cover twice the area in the same motion it takes to move a 9 up and down a wall. Its not a hurry thing at all. Production is simply the result of the same energy.


 
I think it takes "more energy" to move a loaded 11,14 or18 than a 9:whistling2:
I am not a physicist but that only makes sense.


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

ROOMINADAY said:


> It is a conspiracy created by the manufacturers.... VP and JP are not really painters, they are world class sales professionals trained by elite special forces....and they have now recruited RCP, Work, PandH, Heidi, and I am afraid...Straightlines too.


I knew it. I knew it. I knew it.


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

chrisn said:


> I think it takes "more energy" to move a loaded 11,14 or18 than a 9:whistling2:
> I am not a physicist but that only makes sense.


Think about it tho... I load less and my energy up the wall is twice the width of a 9 minimum.

An 8' long wall will take about 6 loads or more with a 9. A 12' long wall takes 4 loads. Technically 3 loads with an 18


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

Our contract says we can't use anything bigger than a 9. Getting caught wouldn't be a good situation!!


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Dangharley said:


> Our contract says we can't use anything bigger than a 9. Getting caught wouldn't be a good situation!!


I'm not trolling here. But are you referring to your union contract?


----------



## Lambrecht (Feb 8, 2010)

I have found that a 9" works for me and an 18" fits my employees hands better.


----------



## Dangharley (Apr 18, 2011)

Yep!!


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

ROOMINADAY said:


> It is a conspiracy created by the manufacturers.... VP and JP are not really painters, they are world class sales professionals trained by elite special forces....and they have now recruited RCP, Work, PandH, Heidi, and I am afraid...Straightlines too.


Financed through a slush fund set up by HD lobbyists.



JNLP said:


> I'm not a crybaby, so don't make excuses for not using an 18" & use it as much as possible as the weight difference isn't really physically noticeable. However if it's 1 color per room or small rooms I'll use a 9 and save the $10. 18s are great for major sqft. Useless for 12x12 rooms.


:blink::confused1:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

JNLP said:


> I'm not a crybaby, so don't make excuses for not using an 18" & use it as much as possible as the weight difference isn't really physically noticeable. However if it's 1 color per room or small rooms I'll use a 9 and save the $10. 18s are great for major sqft. Useless for 12x12 rooms.


I could likely get out there and push an 18' just a well as anyone and not feel it all that much. However, for me it's more the cumulative effect and the toll it might take on my shoulder joints over the long term that I'm concerned with. Nothing to do with being a crybaby - just reasonable precautions and a "slight" concession to my age.


----------



## playedout6 (Apr 27, 2009)

We have never used them before but a couple of local women have used them on some new apartments...and they were working by the hour...go figure...in 12x12 rooms ! One of the girls goes in around 260 +LBS LOL..so she can push it ! :yes:


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

Some really good responses thanks.

Anyone spray then lay out walls with a 18'' for second coat?


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

Full circle has a pole really just for sanding 
Standard size pole . But very light !! I use it with a 14 Wooster works like a charm .


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

jack pauhl said:


> I keep it lightweight and do not roll with lambswool for anything. You'll be moving weight when you get into nappy thick covers but all our work is fine finish work.
> 
> A 1/2" pro doo z on a wide boy with an FCI lightweight pole is very nice to roll with, even overhead.


Yep love that set up as well . Now how to get mirka sanding paper to fit on the radius 360 .


----------



## TERRY365PAINTER (Jul 26, 2009)

ROOMINADAY said:


> I find most of our re-paint's are only 1 to 2 gallons a room and almost never see the same colour used in another room, so we are using (and tossing) many sleeves in the same day. The only constant is ceiling colour that I could justify a 14-18" in our target market.
> 
> I have all the gear for 18", not the applications that call for it....just like the 3 sprayers I own!
> 
> ...


Damn me too !! I just need to buy another case of picasso's


----------



## CliffK (Dec 21, 2010)

researchhound said:


> I stick to 9" covers. At 58 I have to think about my shoulder joints. Had one rotator cuff procedure - don't need another.


 It's not the meat, it's the motion.....:thumbsup:


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

CliffK said:


> It's not the meat, it's the motion.....:thumbsup:


Luckily for me, it's both.:whistling2:

Woops, sidetracked this thread.


----------



## Susan (Nov 29, 2011)

18's on virtually every ceiling with exception to baths, closets and the occasional kitchen. 1/2in on texture.

18's for foyers or if several rooms are going the same color, but that depends on what the rooms are I guess. But yes, I use them almost exclusively overhead because a) I'm a big strong man and b) why would I want to extend the amount of time I'm working uncomfortably overhead?

Ill probably wind up having a rotator cuff surgery whether I'm using 18's or 9's. Its all the same motion in the long run.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> Anyone use rollers 14inch, 18 inch for residential repaints>?


have you ever used either on a residential repaint??? if so what did you find???


me personally I use a 18 for almost everything


----------



## SwinginBrush (Aug 9, 2011)

18 inch were all possible and the cover of choice...Duron Master 50 1/2 nap. Bestt Leibco makes them.


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

I don't know why, but 18 inch is not very popular in Canada. Eh.


----------



## ARC (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, Canadian here, I have rarely seen 18" rollers in stores. 
I'd like to try one, anyone know where to get them (and the tray, cage) in the Toronto area?


----------



## Housepaintersottawa (Feb 5, 2012)

If you go to a paint store they can usually order those things for you, special order. Or order them online on Amazon or something.

I'm curious to see if anyone orders supplies online.


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> Anyone use rollers 14inch, 18 inch for residential repaints>?


I use 14" but you will have a hard time finding them in Ottawa. I'm based out of Ottawa and have to order my covers from the USA.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> I don't know why, but 18 inch is not very popular in Canada. Eh.


that's only cause we're soooooo delicate, like a little flower


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Westview said:


> I use 14" but you will have a hard time finding them in Ottawa. I'm based out of Ottawa and have to order my covers from the USA.


We can get them off shelf at HH, ICI, HD, and BM in Bedford:thumbsup:. Guess we're special here in NS:whistling2:


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Scotiadawg said:


> We can get them off shelf at HH, ICI, HD, and BM in Bedford:thumbsup:. Guess we're special here in NS:whistling2:


I've heard that a lot about NSers. :whistling2:


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

researchhound said:


> I've heard that a lot about NSers. :whistling2:


yeah, we're very sensitive, quiet and withdrawn.


----------



## Bob547 (Aug 27, 2011)

I have a custom chromoly roller frame, holds 3 nine inch covers side by side, I can paint 12 feet of wall in 30 seconds, its pretty obnoxious so most of the time I use a 9 inch.


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Bob547 said:


> I have a custom chromoly roller frame, holds 3 nine inch covers side by side, I can paint 12 feet of wall in 30 seconds, its pretty obnoxious so most of the time I use a 9 inch.


Do you line up three five's side by side or just use one hell of a big tray?


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> We can get them off shelf at HH, ICI, HD, and BM in Bedford:thumbsup:. Guess we're special here in NS:whistling2:


 Lucky you. I knew Lowes has a wooster 18" cover..it's blue and looks like crap


----------



## Westview (Jul 23, 2011)

Housepaintersottawa said:


> If you go to a paint store they can usually order those things for you, special order. Or order them online on Amazon or something.
> 
> I'm curious to see if anyone orders supplies online.


THe problem is, you have to order them from the US which makes them super expensive. Anyone know where we can order them in Cananda? My SW store wont stock them because frensh isn't writen on them. Stupit.


----------



## lmvp17 (May 15, 2010)

For the Toronto guys, you can get a 18" wooster cage at Lowes and I think I saw it at HD. But don't buy that blue cover from the big box store - it's crap. You can find good 18" roller covers at Dulux paint stores and you can also try Steeles Paint. Haven't tried the 1/2 pro doo z but hope to soon. Got an office repaint next week that I can't spray so should be a good opportunity to use it.


----------



## Scotiadawg (Dec 5, 2011)

Westview said:


> THe problem is, you have to order them from the US which makes them super expensive. Anyone know where we can order them in _Cananda_? My SW store wont stock them because _frensh _isn't _writen_ on them. _Stupit._



friendly suggestion: scan and edit posts before posting AND before ChrisN jumps all over ya !. not_ tryin _to be a dick or anything, :thumbsup:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

Scotiadawg said:


> friendly suggestion: scan and edit posts before posting AND before ChrisN jumps all over ya !. not_ tryin _to be a dick or anything, :thumbsup:


 
My finger was poised over the keyboard:laughing:

There IS a spell check up in the right hand corner, the ABC with a check mark thing:yes:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Scotiadawg said:


> friendly suggestion: scan and edit posts before posting AND before ChrisN jumps all over ya !. not_ tryin _to be a dick or anything, :thumbsup:


 Dawg-dick?:whistling2:


----------



## chrisn (Jul 15, 2007)

researchhound said:


> Do you line up three five's side by side or just use one hell of a big tray?


 
I am wondering myself


----------

